# Reputable breeders



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about these breeders?

Keli Miller - ?
Claudia Graham - Divinity Maltese
Vicki Welch - Gumwood
Tonya Whittington-Moran - Elegant Maltese

Thanks


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Zoe, 
No one has responded on here, so I thought I might throw in my two cents. Claudia with Divinity is my mother-in-law, so I am obviously biased and always recommend her 

I have seen some of Vicki's adult dogs, but I don't have any experience to contribute as far as puppies. Claudia had a male that Vicki produced in her breeding program some time ago, but he has since retired. Vicki has some pretty dogs 

I googled Keli Miller - Is this the one? http://www.welcomeadditionpuppies.com/
She brings puppies in from Missouri according to her site and acts as a broker. That is a bit of a red flag. I also don't see any pictures of the parents she is producing dogs from. 

I am also not familiar with Elegant Maltese, although it appears she has one male she is breeding to several different females. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, if the females all were selected specifically to complement the faults of the male. If she lives within the city limits though, Lewisville limits her to six dogs over 6 mos, so she doesn't have a whole lot of choice. 

Hopefully you can get some feedback from other puppy buyers from Gumwood and Divinity, I know Julie with Tango and Tillie is really active on here, and I think there are a few others, and perhaps someone who has worked with Elegant. 

I am not usually one to specifically say stay away from anyone, but I don't think Keli Miller is a good bet. 

Are you looking for a pet? Do you have preferences as far as the type of face? Coat? Size? Beyond health (which should be a given that any reputable breeder will give you a congenital defect guarantee), what are the things that really draw you to a maltese? What is your household like? Whatever breeder you work with should work with you to make sure you are getting the right puppy for your lifestyle, not just the puppy that is available. 

Best of luck!

Shannon 


QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 29 2008, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626828


> Does anyone know anything about these breeders?
> 
> Keli Miller - ?
> Claudia Graham - Divinity Maltese
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You are luck to be in Texas. Some of the best breeders of Maltese are there.
Rhapsody Maltese, Tonia Holibaugh
Veranda Maltese, Barbara Davis
Pashes Maltese, Sheila Meyers
I would definetally talk to them before going with unknowns.


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (shannonb @ Sep 3 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629307


> Hi Zoe,
> No one has responded on here, so I thought I might throw in my two cents. Claudia with Divinity is my mother-in-law, so I am obviously biased and always recommend her
> 
> I have seen some of Vicki's adult dogs, but I don't have any experience to contribute as far as puppies. Claudia had a male that Vicki produced in her breeding program some time ago, but he has since retired. Vicki has some pretty dogs
> ...





> Does anyone know anything about these breeders?
> 
> Keli Miller - ?
> Claudia Graham - Divinity Maltese
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi Shannon,

I've actually corresponded with Claudia via email on several occasions. She came highly recommended by a friend of mine, who also lives in Keller. 

I appreciate your input. My desire would be to have a female maltese or yorkie pet puppy. My husband and I are both retired and there are no children here, except when the grandchildren come over, and they are 9 and 12. TWhen the grandchildren visited, they were very loving with my poodle (she passed in May after 12 years). The grandchildren also have a one year old Schnauzer at their home and they treat her with the respect she deserves. 

Carl and I have no pets in the house and we don't plan to add any more after this one. The puppy we get will become like another member of our family and if we err in any way, it will be to pamper too much.!! I was overprotective to a fault with my poodle, Zoe, and I won't be changing my ways at this stage of the game.

I'll take your word for it when you talked about red flags and I will stay away from that breeder. I had already decided against her anyway because she never would give me the name of the kennel she used.

Thank you for your input. 

Cherie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am not from Texas but I agree w/ Furbaby's Mommie that Tonia (Rhaposdy Maltese) has really amazing, beautiful pups! I conversed w/ her before I found Chrisman, who was much closer to where I live. I don't think you can go wrong with Tonia though. Good Luck to you! Maltese is such a wonderful breed!!


----------

